# Stanks new light controller



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 18, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429385046.856146.jpg

Picked this up Today $150 CDN . Gonna install 10/3 wire from a double pole 30 amp breaker. While I have panel open I'm gonna add a 15 amp plug into my room. Will post pics of install in thread.


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 18, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> View attachment 225174
> 
> Picked this up Today $150 CDN . Gonna install 10/3 wire from a double pole 30 amp breaker. While I have panel open I'm gonna add a 15 amp plug into my room. Will post pics of install in thread.



Very nice is it 220?  Mine is working well using a mechanical 110 timer


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 18, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429406768.302808.jpg

Yes 220V with 120 v trigger. I bought the wire and didn't wanna cut it for if I ever move or sell it.


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice Stank your Rockin' now. Green grow bud, I'm tuned in for sure.


----------



## zem (Apr 19, 2015)

It looks like a neat product... what does the light controller do? does it have a dimable ballast?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 19, 2015)

It allows you to run 4000watts off a single 30 amp circuit safely. It takes the load of start up and now runs my ballasts at 220v not 120v .


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 19, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429464975.098243.jpg

Wiring it into the panel with a 30 amp breaker

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429464997.679718.jpg

Breakers cost $100 CDN 


So far it's $150 for controller $75 for wire and bits and $100 for breakers to install a 15 amp socket and my 4000 watt controller


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 19, 2015)

So Tangie Dank was supposed to help me with install today but flopped so Roach Princess helped
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429477504.833988.jpg

I gotta wait till lights on to finish it but happy with it so far


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 20, 2015)

It works MINT . Now I can buy my 8 x 4 x 7 Tent next Week and be all set oh and another Light


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 Stank.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hope you had a good 420 Rose I did.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 24, 2015)

Got another 1000watt digital ballast was $150 out the door score same as my other one that cost me $200 . 
Just need my tent and I'll be all set.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 29, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430349976.900243.jpg


My new ballast will not turn on  sucks man. Tangie dank is coming by to help me setup the new bloom room


----------

